# boot logo

## whiteghost

does anyone have a boot logo working?

i haven't had one for a very long time. 

i enable it in kernel, have tried different kernels.

thought grub2 might have something to do with it so tried switching back to grub 1, 

my .config

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/587940/

----------

## audiodef

You need Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> Bootup logo -> Standard 224-color Linux logo. 

If that's not working, try setting up a kernel seed. In addition to being configured for boot logos, kernel seeds give you a more efficient kernel than make defconfig.

----------

## BillWho

whiteghost,

I have an old dell 4700 using i915 for Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller.

In order to get the boot logo I had to compile the driver in the kernel. When it was compiled as a module I never got the logo or initial boot messages.

----------

## audiodef

I always compile my video drivers into the kernel and I've never not had a boot logo.

----------

## whiteghost

i do use a kernel seed from pappy, except for genkernel which i just tried to see if it helped with logo.

i do have logo option compiled in

my zen kernel 

```

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=2

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_WMT_GE_ROPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_RANDOM=y

#

# Available logos

#

CONFIG_LOGO_ZEN_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_OLDZEN_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_ARCH_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_GENTOO_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_EXHERBO_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_SLACKWARE_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_DEBIAN_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_FEDORASIMPLE_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_FEDORAGLOSSY_CLUT224 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_TITS_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_BSD_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_FBSD_CLUT224 is not set
```

gentoo-sources genkernel

```
CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

```

i do not need framebuffer for a logo, right?

BillWho and audiodef, which version of grub do you use?

i thought grub2 gfxmode, gfxpayload may affect logo?

my main box is funtoo with grub2, funtoo grub2 is a little different

i built a gentoo system on virtual box with old grub just to experiment and still no logo.

BillWho wrote 

 *Quote:*   

> have an old dell 4700 using i915 for Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller. 
> 
> In order to get the boot logo I had to compile the driver in the kernel. When it was compiled as a module I never got the logo or initial boot messages.

 

you mean the intel graphic driver? i use nvidia-drivers, always have. i do have 

```
CONFIG_FB_VESA=y
```

and xf86-video-vesa installed.

----------

## audiodef

I have grub-0.97-r10.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

whiteghost,

Please pastebin your dmesg.

You must use a framebuffer console to get a boot logo.  You have both the old text vga console and the vesa framebffer console in your kernel.

dmesg will tell which is being used.  You may need some kernel parameters on the kernel line in grub too. I use 

```
vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap
```

the full context is

```
title=Kernel 3.3.1-gentoo (hd0)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/3.3.1-gentoo root=UUID=ff5730d5-c28d-4276-b300-5b0b0fc60300 vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

initrd /boot/initrd.cpio.gz
```

----------

## whiteghost

hi neddy,

my dmesg

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/588095/

added this in kernel line awhile back but it did not help

```
linux /gnome-zen video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:1,1024x768-24@60 rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/sda2
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

whiteghost,

```
[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
```

and no sign of a framebuffer console.

I was looking for something like

```
[    1.391883] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

[    1.391886] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    1.391889] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    1.398651] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf9000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010100000, using 3072k, total 14336k

[    1.400550] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device
```

Is this a Xen dom0 or domU?

```
ls /dev/fb*
```

will list your framebuffer devices, if you have any.

You clearly have vesafb in the kernel config you showed but are you running a kernel made from that config file ?

----------

## whiteghost

i wish i could tell what i did to fix it. i've tried so many things ... i'm not sure what i did.

i now have boot logo.

one thing i now have is vga= in kernel line. will not work without it. [for me] thought i had tried with vga= a couple months ago.

supposedly the vga= is deprecated in grub2.

i would like to compare my new .config with old, but seems pastebin [pocoo], where my old file resides is out of business.

thanks for replies.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *whiteghost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i would like to compare my new .config with old, but seems pastebin [pocoo], where my old file resides is out of business.
> 
> 

 

there are a handful of paste sites supported by wgetpaste

see wgetpaste -S output

----------

## Nicias

I recently got a bootsplash working, I think.

I have a nice grub background, then I pick my kernel and I get text running up the screen for a second or two, then two penguins, then more text for a few seconds, then once open-rc gets a few services started, I have a nice graphical progress bar. 

I'm mostly satisfied, but I'm wondering if I can do more to hide those two steps of text scrolling? I assume I would have to use an initramfs or whatever (I currently don')

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Nicias,

Yes and no to your initrd.

To get bootsplash on the console before root is mounted, you need some odds and ends of bootsplach related things in the intrd.

However, you can still boot with the initrd missing if you configure your kernel correctly - you just loose bootsplash.

----------

## Nicias

Thanks for the quick reply. If the cost of sooner bootsplash is an initrd, I'll put it aside for now.

----------

